# K2 Auto - Can someone please review



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I've used the Auto, but I can't say about mileage. As far as performance it works well enough. You set the toes strap to where you want it. There is a cable that tightens it up when you crank the ankle strap. It takes a minute to set the toe strap but once you have it dialed in cranks to exactly where you want it everytime. The only question I have about it, same as you, is durability. How does the cable hold up over time? Everything else is pretty standard so I expect that stuff to take abuse. The cable on the other hand, does it run a chance of getting frayed? It's well protected but only time and use will tell. Years ago Airwalk made bindings where the straps used cables. Ooops, bad idea. Those things frayed and snapped left and right. Could this be a problem? Boa seem to work fine, so maybe it's not. Then again maybe it is...


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

Kill.

I have to imagine that the cable materials and design came from their experience with the Cinch. I used my Flows for a long time and while other components went bad the cables were fairly bomb proof. That said, these cables appear to be thinner than the flows (the Cinch cable has been thinned over the years). They also operate in a pretty tight groove. 

As you say.. only time will tell. 

Let me ask, why did you choose to ride them. Did you come from Step-ins like me or was is just a novelty at first. 

Brian 

P.S Nice name by the way... gives me the warm and fuzzies all over. 



killclimbz said:


> I've used the Auto, but I can't say about mileage. As far as performance it works well enough. You set the toes strap to where you want it. There is a cable that tightens it up when you crank the ankle strap. It takes a minute to set the toe strap but once you have it dialed in cranks to exactly where you want it everytime. The only question I have about it, same as you, is durability. How does the cable hold up over time? Everything else is pretty standard so I expect that stuff to take abuse. The cable on the other hand, does it run a chance of getting frayed? It's well protected but only time and use will tell. Years ago Airwalk made bindings where the straps used cables. Ooops, bad idea. Those things frayed and snapped left and right. Could this be a problem? Boa seem to work fine, so maybe it's not. Then again maybe it is...


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

brigont said:


> Hello everyone. This is my first post.
> 
> I am trying to upgrade my bindings. I currently ride a pair of Flow FL19's
> 
> ...


Ok hey, i just bought myself a pair of those bindings. Now when i got them, i asked him if they would break and what would happen if i did, i bought them from the US outdoor store, he said he's been riding the bindings forever, never had a prob, if they DO break, take them in to US outdoor and they will replace cable and all for free, i also have the solomon brigade boots and the inside strap broke, they fixed those free of charge also. I'll post more aftetr i get up on the mountain...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If you have this years version the cable breaking should not be an issue. They did have a problem last year, which was that riders were stepping on the cable at the connection point too much, bending it, causing it to fray. This year they added an extra swivel to it giving it 360 degree motion. So you can't really bend the cable. It seems to be a good solution.


----------

